# *** RBO Big 40 Apr. 26&27 ***



## passthru24 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well it's time for one of the best, and fun shoots you'll ever go to. Thats right, time for the BIG 40 at RBO. We have a Great give away this year so read flyer close. Look forward to seeing everyone and let's kill some foam. 

RBO’S FOURTH ANNUAL BIG 40 3D SHOOT
SPONSORED BY *STROTHER ARCHERY* 

Come join us on Apr. 26th & 27th, 2014 for a fun filled weekend of killing foam. We will have a 40 target 3d course set up to test your skills. You can shoot all 40 targets in one day or split them up or just shoot 20 targets if you can’t handle the pressure.

We will also have our popular long distance shoot, payback is half the pot.

If you sign up to shoot all 40 targets, you will receive a ticket to be entered into a drawing for a Strother Bow of your choice at 50% off.

NEW CLASS – Big 40 Top Shooter Challenge, for everyone that loves to talk smack!!! Go head to head with any and everyone that wants to get in. 50yrds Max., 20 – Targets Known, 20 – Targets Unknown. $40 entry fee, payback 50% to First Place ONLY, also a 2014 Big 40 Top Shooter Plague. Talk some smack and then try and back it up!!!

Open Money - $ 40 50% Payback 
Known 45 - $ 40 50% Payback
Open Trophy - $ 25 Plaque – Max. 45yrds
Hunter - $ 25 Plaque – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer– Max. 40yrds. 
Women’s Hunter - $ 25 Plaque – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max.30yrds.
Bow Novice - $25 Plaque – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds
Youth - $25 Plaque – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds
Sr. Eagle - $20 Plaque – Ages 11 to 12, Parental Supervision, Max. 25yrds. 
Eagle –$10 Medallion for all– Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds.                                                             Jr. Eagle – $5 Medallion for all – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. 
Fun Shoot - $20
2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd, 11-500 Shooters 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

Camping will be available for those who choose to, their will be some Saturday Night events going on like, the Ranger shoot, Balloon Shoot, also a bon fire.

Food will be provided by J Holt’s Smoke House (BBQ, Wings, Hamburgers, and Hotdogs) 

CONTACT SCOTT AT 678-378-0816 FOR MORE INFO
CONTACT DON AT 678-378-3337 FOR MORE INFO


----------



## hound dog (Apr 8, 2014)

Wont miss this one. See yall then. One of my favorite shoots besides the hunting shoots.


----------



## KillZone (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll be there, can't wait, never shot your guy's BIG 40, its going to be fun!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking forward to it. Its one of the best weekends spent 'bowing' out of the whole season.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 9, 2014)

Going to be a blast and don't forget about Saturday Night !!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 9, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Going to be a blast and don't forget about Saturday Night !!!



Forgetting isnt the problem, its the remembering


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wooooohoooo can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 10, 2014)

I will say this if you are going to go to any shoot this year this is one of them. Good time had by all!


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 10, 2014)

What Johhny said!!!    &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 10, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> What Johhny said!!!    ��


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 10, 2014)

Who is shooting Big 40 Challenge vs Open Money. Let's get a head count. 

I am leaning toward Big 40 challenge according to who all is shooting..... No I don't lean that way.... Just the opposite of what most folks think.  If all the good shooters are shooting Big 40 that IS what I am shooting. Not running from Mit.... I mean all the good shooters. 

Sorry there has been no pot stirring in a few days or weeks. Consider it stirred.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> Who is shooting Big 40 Challenge vs Open Money. Let's get a head count.
> 
> I am leaning toward Big 40 challenge according to who all is shooting..... No I don't lean that way.... Just the opposite of what most folks think.  If all the good shooters are shooting Big 40 that IS what I am shooting. Not running from Mit.... I mean all the good shooters.
> 
> Sorry there has been no pot stirring in a few days or weeks. Consider it stirred.



Brain, I see you got the spoon back out ,,,


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 11, 2014)

Surgery


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 14, 2014)

Less than 2 weeks til the BIG 40! Its gonna be fun! Make sure you plan to attend this one as it surely will be jam up and a good test and taste of what RBO has to offer in July for the Ga State ASA Championship.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlakeB said:


> Surgery



You mean the Dr. is going to finally do something with your empty head,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 15, 2014)

Getting closer to one of the best times in archery ,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 15, 2014)

2 days of 3d foam killing who could ask for more. Oh wiat Sat night fun thats what else!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just around the corner for the Big 40. Can't wait to see everyone and have good times, Don is so excited he is getting targets out early.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 16, 2014)

Heard Johnny Bobo was bringing his camper ???


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 16, 2014)

noviceshooter said:


> Looking forward to this one



Yep Jim is all excited to !!


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh no you didn't! Ha ha always got jokes. That's why next weekend is going to be so much fun


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 16, 2014)

I hear banjo music


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 16, 2014)

I would like to put my reservation in for the local RBO bed and breakfast!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah time to see who can yack the smack


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't wait to see all my archery brothers and sisters.


----------



## Cyberone (Apr 16, 2014)

Brian I am in, if there is enough people going to shoot this class.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 16, 2014)

This will surely add excitement to the ranger shoot

http://youtu.be/i_5YP_Oq-Dg


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> This will surely add excitement to the ranger shoot
> 
> http://youtu.be/i_5YP_Oq-Dg



Bobo, you are going first !!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 17, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Bobo, you are going first !!!!



Not if there's apples involved


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 17, 2014)

I threw up just watching that video.


----------



## Familyclub (Apr 17, 2014)

All this excitement is making me regret my decision to shoot in Texas next weekend.  Have fun guys.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> I threw up just watching that video.



LoL, Me to Brian, not for me at all.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Not if there's apples involved



 I know you'll be all over it if apples are involved. Remember I've seen that before, Oh wait you were just spinning without the machine ,,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

Familyclub said:


> All this excitement is making me regret my decision to shoot in Texas next weekend.  Have fun guys.



Hate you aren't going to make it to, But good Luck in Texas and stay safe !!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 17, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> I know you'll be all over it if apples are involved. Remember I've seen that before, Oh wait you were just spinning without the machine ,,,,



Gardner made me do it.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok who is going to do the ride and shoot first ?????


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

And who is ready for this shooting in the dark ???


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Gardner made me do it.



Nope, not going to believe Jim would do that to you,,lol


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 17, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Ok who is going to do the ride and shoot first ?????



Hands up!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 17, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hands up!



Some how I knew you would be first ,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 17, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


>



That's right, listen to Ricky Bobby!!! If u ain't first u last!!!! Words of a wise man!!!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 17, 2014)

Bobo don't eat the fruit, its poison!


----------



## Maximus1215 (Apr 18, 2014)

What's up with all these tournaments allowing magnification but not a slider sight?  I feel the magnification gives you a bigger advantage.  Don't see what the big deal is.  Can someone actually give me a good argument on this?


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 18, 2014)

Maximus1215 said:


> What's up with all these tournaments allowing magnification but not a slider sight?  I feel the magnification gives you a bigger advantage.  Don't see what the big deal is.  Can someone actually give me a good argument on this?



Most of the local clubs around here use ASA rules. ASA allows magnification in the Hunter class which is a pins class. The only ASA class that I know of where magnification is not allowed is Novice again a pins class. 

According to ASA rules a slider can be used in a pins class as long as it is locked down and not moved. In novice you could get away with setting a single pin for 25 and and holding high and low. In Hunter I feel you would need a couple pins. So a 3 pin slider is legal as long as it's locked down.

Now you can shoot what you want in any Open class. 

I guess to answer your main question.... You can not use a moveable sight in a pins class. There is too much of an advantage in being able to move the sight to an exact yardage. As far as magnification being an advantage... maybe, maybe not. Some of the best in the world do not use magnification  while their competitors do. I know Levi Morgan didn't use magnification for a lot of years. I haven't asked him in the last few years. The first year Chance B. won Vegas he was shooting a 2X lens when common knowledge (there is LOTS of "knowledge" in archery) said anything less than a 6X wouldn't work indoors. 

Now back to the silly stuff.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 19, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


>



No, it's all good until you hear squeal like a pig !!!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 19, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> No, it's all good until you hear squeal like a pig !!!!!!!!



Better not be no pigs squealing,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 20, 2014)

only a few more days and then its RBO big 40 time


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 20, 2014)

you think we are ready for the big 40


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking forward to it! A weekend full of bows, arrows, laughs, and good times! 

Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 21, 2014)

Some things a young boy just should not have to witness.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 21, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Ok who is going to do the ride and shoot first ?????





passthru24 said:


> And who is ready for this shooting in the dark ???



now that looks like a good time right there!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 21, 2014)

What was that smell at the shop today? Oh yea that was Scott.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2014)

Weather permitting, I'm gonna try to shoot em all Saturday. Don't try to hold my hand though. I'll be packing.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 22, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> What was that smell at the shop today? Oh yea that was Scott.



Ohhhh try and blame it on me, you know it was Jon


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 22, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Weather permitting, I'm gonna try to shoot em all Saturday. Don't try to hold my hand though. I'll be packing.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Oooohhhh my!!!! This is gonna be another good one!!
Rumor has it woman's hunter and a couple other class's are going to be known yardage!!! 
And I heard the IRON BUCK will be in play also!!!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am super excited!!!!! Oh make that WE are super excited!!! New faces coming with us too!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 22, 2014)

"SpAnKa"


----------



## onfhunter1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I hate that I am not going to be able to make it this year


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 22, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> I hate that I am not going to be able to make it this year


----------



## blazer21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Can u shoot all 40 Sunday?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 22, 2014)

blazer21 said:


> Can u shoot all 40 Sunday?



Yes you can shoot all 40 Sunday,,,Just may want to start early. Hope to see then !!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 22, 2014)

This is Official --- Womans Hunter, Youth, Senior Eagle and Below will be Known Distance from here on out at River Bottom Outdoors !!!!!! 

Please Pass This Along !!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 23, 2014)

deerehauler said:


>


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 23, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


>



  No No:No No:


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 23, 2014)

Setting some targets today, Like the iron buck, the long shot, etc.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 23, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Setting some targets today, Like the iron buck, the long shot, etc.





3 more days!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 23, 2014)

Thinking about making iron Bucky target #41  for  $2 you can buy a mulligan and take a shot at Bucky from the max distance in your class and if your arrow sticks in foam you can drop your lowest score and replace it with a 10.
You must buy mulligan when signing up to shot all 40 targets


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 23, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> Thinking about making iron Bucky target #41  for  $2 you can buy a mulligan and take a shot at Bucky from the max distance in your class and if your arrow sticks in foam you can drop your lowest score and replace it with a 10.
> You must buy mulligan when signing up to shot all 40 targets





That right there is a bargain!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 23, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Setting some targets today, Like the iron buck, the long shot, etc.



124yds on a javalina!!!! Now that is what I call a long shot;-)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 23, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> 124yds on a javalina!!!! Now that is what I call a long shot;-)





124 yds? The orange dot will be bigger than the miniature porker

I aint skeered


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 23, 2014)

I can hardly wait, how many mulligans can I buy?


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 24, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> 124yds on a javalina!!!! Now that is what I call a long shot;-)



You shoulda made it Jim's Owl target!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay, anyone singing up for the RBO top shooter class better bring their man card, if momma won't give it back for the weekend, your bad ;-) this is where we put up or shut up.  All the smack talk stops here!!!!
20 known and 20 unknown, let's c who is the best of the best!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 24, 2014)

And if your scared!!!! Say scared, one fine top shooter is going to take home the bragging rights Nd a bunch of money!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 24, 2014)

The ranger shoot Saturday night is going to test your skills as always, don't be scared, bring it on!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2014)

See yall Sun am with a few in tow.


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 25, 2014)

let the fun times begin


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2014)

Can the work day end already? I'm ready to be there! See yall tonight!


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel a good one coming on ( Blackberry smoke)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2014)

SheRBO said:


> I feel a good one coming on ( Blackberry smoke)






Everytime Crayon-Eater would say that the windows had to be rolled down!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2014)

I have it on good word there will be a special appearance of the Superhero kind. 

No Scott, not you, you're only a superhero in your own mind.


----------



## mr10ss (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes Mr Bobo I am coming.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 25, 2014)

mr10ss said:


> Yes Mr Bobo I am coming.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you have blob targets in ??


----------



## Drill146 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am coming up and shooting it all tomorrow. I know I aint been around but I am looking forward to seeing everyone and slinging some arrows and killing foam. Let the good times roll.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 25, 2014)

Blobs in stock, welcome all soldiers as u know!!! Missed ya.
And we have an awesome course setup for ya'll. Balloon shot and ranger shoot tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2014)

I should be there around Bowanna time. (11:00) I'll be looking for a group to shoot all 40.
I'll be bringing one of them blobs home too.


----------



## gretchp (Apr 25, 2014)

sure hate to miss this one...i will be thinking about all the fun ya'll are having...shoot'em up!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 26, 2014)

It's about to be on like donkey kong, JACK!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well good have already started ,,, whoop whoop !!!


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 26, 2014)

See y'all in the mornin


----------



## hound dog (Apr 26, 2014)

In the am. Yall be safe tonight.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 26, 2014)

It was a hoot guys. It had everything including a good mix of shots. I'm glad its over though, those 40 targets kicked my tail. 
 I shot pretty good on the 1st 20 but couldn't buy a 12 on the 2nd 20. Never did hit one. I guess I left my big boy pants at home.  
Thanks for the ride !


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 26, 2014)

I agree with Bowanna!! We had a blast! 40 in one day...whewwwww that was tough!! We shot pretty good though!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Y'all set a great course had a blast shot my best today


----------



## dshort (Apr 26, 2014)

Great course as always! Had a blast!!


----------

